# GeForce GTX 680 Features Speed Boost, Arrives This Month, etc., etc.



## btarunr (Mar 7, 2012)

Here are some key bits of information concerning the upcoming GeForce GTX 680, a performance single-GPU graphics card based on the 28 nm GK104 GPU by NVIDIA. The information, at face value, is credible, because we're hearing that a large contingent of the media that finds interest in the GPU industry, is attending the Game Developers Conference, where it could interact with NVIDIA, on the sidelines. The source, however, is citing people it spoke to at CeBIT. 

First, and most interesting: with some models of the GeForce 600, NVIDIA will introduce a load-based clock speed-boost feature (think: Intel Turbo Boost), which steps up clock speeds of the graphics card when subjected to heavy loads. If there's a particularly stressing 3D scene for the GPU to render, it overclocks itself, and sees the scene through. This ensures higher minimum and average frame-rates.



Second, you probably already know this, but GK104 does indeed feature 1,536 CUDA cores, which lend it a strong number-crunching muscle that helps with shading, post-processing, and GPGPU. 

Third, the many-fold increase in CUDA cores doesn't necessarily amount to a linear increase in performance, when compared to the previous generation. The GeForce GTX 680 is about 10% faster than Radeon HD 7970, in Battlefield 3. In the same comparison, the GTX 680 is slower than HD 7970 at 3DMark 11. 

Fourth, the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 will very much launch in this month. It won't exactly be a paper-launch, small quantities will be available for purchase, and only through select AIC partners. Quantities will pick up in later months. 

Fifth, there's talk of GK107, a mid-range GPU based on the Kepler architecture, being launched in April. 

Next up, NVIDIA is preparing a dual-GPU graphics card based on the GK104, it is slated for May, NVIDIA will use Graphics Technology Conference (GTC), as its launch-pad.

Lastly, GK110, the crown-jewel of the Kepler GPU family, will feature as many as 2,304 CUDA cores. There's absolutely no word on its whereabouts. The fact that NVIDIA is working on a dual-GK104 graphics card indicates that we won't see this chip very soon.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## btarunr (Mar 7, 2012)

Many Thanks to CrapDaddy for the tip.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 7, 2012)

whoa... dynamic oc ?  interesting.

also... whatever happened to "CRUSHING THE 7970?"  10% faster and then slower?  That hype.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cant wait start saving your penny's


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 7, 2012)

btarunr said:


> a load-based clock speed-boost feature (think: Intel Turbo Boost)



Am I the only one who sees this as a featureless feature its the same thing as QnQ and Intel Speed Step only the clock go's up and down.

IMO its basically saying here's a 750 hp engine that's listed as 650 hp but has this awesome feature where you press the red button and it has 750 hp


----------



## Teh Arch Angel (Mar 7, 2012)

isnt it 28nm..?
or am I wrong..


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Third, the many-fold increase in CUDA cores doesn't necessarily amount to a linear increase in performance, when compared to the previous generation. The GeForce GTX 680 is about 10% faster than Radeon HD 7970, in Battlefield 3. In the same comparison, the GTX 680 is slower than HD 7970 at 3DMark 11.
> 
> Fourth, the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 will very much launch in this month. It won't exactly be a paper-launch, small quantities will be available for purchase, and only through select AIC partners. Quantities will pick up in later months.



relative to your ealier news post, GK104 (GTX 680) Has 17% Higher Compute Power Than Tahiti (HD7970): Report 

all im now seeing is that, Yes nvidia have mearly been hyping their stuff AMD BD style.

 17% better compute with equal to less performance else where is not in any way a big deal as they have been makeing out,   ill still be buying a lower end sKu but im not overly impressed by the utter bull Nvidia (and AMD) spout, !its going to be epic!, and an AMD tahiti smasher maybe the Gk110 but not this

plus what the heck happend to all the delayed to get volume out chat ,mearly trying to spoil AMD's mass sale, since as ever 5 shops are getting 10 cards a piece


----------



## claylomax (Mar 7, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Lastly, GK110, the crown-jewel of the Kepler GPU family, will feature as many as 2,304 CUDA cores. There's absolutely no word on its whereabouts. The fact that NVIDIA is working on a dual-GK104 graphics card indicates that we won't see this chip very soon



Thank you for this info btarunr. So this is the high end Kepler card that's coming at the end of the year, right?


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 7, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> relative to your ealier news post, GK104 (GTX 680) Has 17% Higher Compute Power Than Tahiti (HD7970): Report
> 
> all im now seeing is that, Yes nvidia have mearly been hyping their stuff AMD BD style.
> 
> ...



I dont think their sales would have been much higher anyways... most people didnt buy because of the high price.  If anything this should at least bring it down.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 7, 2012)

claylomax said:


> Thank you for this info btarunr. So this is the high end Kepler card that's coming at the end of the year, right?



I personally speculate Q3 or Q4 (X'mas), 2012, depending on Tenerife.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2012)

Batou1986 said:


> Am I the only one who sees this as a featureless feature its the same thing as QnQ and Intel Speed Step only the clock go's up and down.
> 
> IMO its basically saying here's a 750 hp engine that's listed as 650 hp but has this awesome feature where you press the red button and it has 750 hp



or for simple folk this card goes to 11 , you can run it at six but unlike others that go to 10 this goes all the way to 11 hahaha effin brill nvidia, thats the shittest, sell out firmware update, used to hide unstable high clocks tactic ive ever heard of, people are going to go crazy down the pub for that




phanbuey said:


> I dont think their sales would have been much higher anyways... most people didnt buy because of the high price. If anything this should at least bring it down.



agreed but the prices would have dropped more had they(NV) backed their big mouth , i hope this is bs and its better


----------



## Salsoolo (Mar 7, 2012)

thats it. been without a video card/pc for 2.5 weeks and cant afford staying longer.
i thought by march 15 ill see cards on market, but it looks like next month at least.
*orders a 7950*


----------



## Fairlady-z (Mar 7, 2012)

I just bought two MSI HD7970's, as my last set up was Nvidia based and I loved it, but I really like changing things up from time to time. In any case one of these cards from either camp is over kill in most cases.


----------



## gorg_graggel (Mar 7, 2012)

btarunr said:


> I personally speculate Q3 or Q4 (X'mas), 2012, depending on Tenerife.



according to http://ht4u.net/news/25227_geruechte_um_amd_tenerife-gpu_stellen_eine_falschmeldung_dar/ (use google to translate) tenerife is a fake...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2012)

Fairlady-z said:


> I just bought two MSI HD7970's, as my last set up was Nvidia based and I loved it, but I really like changing things up from time to time. In any case one of these cards from either camp is over kill in most cases.



yeh for a year or so, then ya buy the game that rips out ya heart 

next thing ya got ya card out


----------



## xkche (Mar 7, 2012)

mmmm taking this info.. i don't see a "price-war" between Nvidia and AMD


----------



## btarunr (Mar 7, 2012)

gorg_graggel said:


> according to http://ht4u.net/news/25227_geruechte_um_amd_tenerife-gpu_stellen_eine_falschmeldung_dar/ (use google to translate) tenerife is a fake...



Yeah right, like an AMD product manager is ever going to confirm to the public, the existence of something 6 months down the line.


----------



## jpierce55 (Mar 7, 2012)

If this is true the only thing Nvidia could have on AMD is price for performance or power consumption..... the 2 things AMD is known for being better at. It sounds like the 7xxx and 6xx generations are not exactly winners for consumers.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Salsoolo said:


> thats it. been without a video card/pc for 2.5 weeks and cant afford staying longer.
> i thought by march 15 ill see cards on market, but it looks like next month at least.
> *orders a 7950*



Either way it's better for you to wait. The 7870 at 350$ makes the 7950 obsolete.


----------



## faramir (Mar 7, 2012)

xkche said:


> mmmm taking this info.. i don't see a "price-war" between Nvidia and AMD



Nvidia has nothing to war with. When they deliver something solid rather than just press releases, the prices of AMD's newest cards should go down.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2012)

10%? Thats it?...........fail if true.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 7, 2012)

yeah 10%with a midrange card.....


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Mar 7, 2012)

xkche said:


> mmmm taking this info.. i don't see a "price-war" between Nvidia and AMD



Yup. Limited quantities from nvidia + already high prices from amd = F#*k the consumer! Hooray!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> yeah 10%with a midrange card.....



Its named as a top tier card. So I guess Nvidia is up to its name changing game again. They should just call it a 660 TI instead of the BS.


----------



## Salsoolo (Mar 7, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Either way it's better for you to wait. The 7870 at 350$ makes the 7950 obsolete.


what bugs me is that i already planned for waiting. but its taking too much.

i can wait untill 15 march, but it looks like we're going for april, and thats too much. and nothing is showing on the market, or will show up for like a month.

ps, i cant even find 7950 msi or sapphire cards.


----------



## Benetanegia (Mar 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its named as a top tier card. So I guess Nvidia is up to its name changing game again. They should just call it a 660 TI instead of the BS.



Or maybe not, maybe they are just adjusting to the games of AMD. HD5800 was the high-end and 5700 midrange and then suddenly HD6900 is high-end and 6800 midrage and then again 7900 and 7800 even though there's no need to leave room on the low end this time around, because there's no low end. 

So 680 against 7800 seems right, because what would marketng guys do otherwise? It's their job to try and eveluate if going to HD6900 is going to make it look faster and Nvidia's marketing job to evaluate if it did hurt them to have a lower number.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> Or maybe not, maybe they are just adjusting to the games of AMD. HD5800 was the high-end and 5700 midrange and then suddenly HD6900 is high-end and 6800 midrage and then again 7900 and 7800 even though there's no need to leave room on the low end this time around, because there's no low end.
> 
> So 680 against 7800 seems right, because what would marketng guys do otherwise? It's their job to try and eveluate if going to HD6900 is going to make it look faster and Nvidia's marketing job to evaluate if it did hurt them to have a lower number.



But this is the 680 vs the 7900. Not 7800. Last two gens this would have been a 660 not a 680. AMD at least made it pretty clear they were changing the name. NVIDIA is just sand bagging and making things way more confusing then they should be.

Basically they are launching a mid tier card under a top tier number with no announcement. Its BS if true.


----------



## Salsoolo (Mar 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> But this is the 680 vs the 7900. Not 7800. Last two gens this would have been a 660 not a 680. AMD at least made it pretty clear they were changing the name. NVIDIA is just sand bagging and making things way more confusing then they should be.
> 
> *Basically they are launching a mid tier card under a top tier number with no announcement.* Its BS if true.


+1
which makes me wonder what are they going to call the top end gk110 cards on Q4?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2012)

Salsoolo said:


> +1
> which makes me wonder what are they going to call the top end gk110 cards on Q4?



690x2? Who the hell knows.


----------



## Benetanegia (Mar 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> But this is the 680 vs the 7900. Not 7800. Last two gens this would have been a 660 not a 680. AMD at least made it pretty clear they were changing the name. NVIDIA is just sand bagging and making things way more confusing then they should be.
> 
> Basically they are launching a mid tier card under a top tier number with no announcement. Its BS if true.



Announcing makes no difference, plus we don't know if they are going to announce it or not. And at any rate it's irrelevant. Name is irrelevant. So what if it's called GTX680, as long as it beats HD7970. This was not the chip first intended to go against Tahiti, but it IS the one that will go against it. Who cares if it was first intended as a mid-range/performance card. What about HD3800, HD4800? They were mid-range sized (much more so than GK104) and sold like high-end (because of the name, just following your logic). 

A name is just a name. FYI I was monstly being sarcastic, not that I'm not right on that. Nvidia has always been adjusting to AMD's naming change BS, if you want to call it that way, first with HD2000 to HD3800, then with HD5000 to HD6000 and last (maybe) with HDx800 becoming HDx9xx so they call it GTX680, so what?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> Announcing makes no difference, plus we don't know if they are going to announce it or not. And at any rate it's irrelevant. Name is irrelevant. So what if it's called GTX680, as long as it beats HD7970. This was not the chip first intended to go against Tahiti, but it IS the one that will go against it. Who cares if it was first intended as a mid-range/performance card. What about HD3800, HD4800? They were mid-range sized (much more so than GK104) and sold like high-end (because of the name, just following your logic).
> 
> A name is just a name. FYI I was monstly being sarcastic, not that I'm not right on that. Nvidia has always been adjusting to AMD's naming change BS, if you want to call it that way, first with HD2000 to HD3800, then with HD5000 to HD6000 and last (maybe) with HDx800 becoming HDx9xx so they call it GTX680, so what?



Its stupid and confusing no matter how you justify it.


----------



## Benetanegia (Mar 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its stupid and confusing no matter how you justify it.



I'm not justifying it, I'm explaining it. You never complained about HD6000 series which was far worse, starting with the generational jump. Like I said if GTX680 beats HD7970, just like GTX 580 beats HD6970, just like GTX480 beats HD5870, then what exactly is wrong? What?

And I'm not saying I like all the games that both AMD and Nvidia play, but complaining about this particular case with the things they've done in the past is rather stupid.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> I'm not justifying it, I'm explaining it. You never complained about HD6000 series which was far worse, starting with the generational jump. Like I said if GTX680 beats HD7970, just like GTX 580 beats HD6970, just like GTX480 beats HD5870, then what exactly is wrong? What?



I did complain about it........and they announced the change AND priced accordingly. NVIDIA didn't even do that.

I bet they charge 580 prices for 560 performance per the 6xx generation so to speak. Its underhanded. People who dont know chip numbers will think they are getting a top tier card unless NVIDIA announces it. They will be paying for a top tier card and getting a mid-range. Its shady as hell and you know it.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Mar 7, 2012)

No people will pay for the performance, it's not nV's fault their mid-range chip may end up competing with AMD high-end.


----------



## naoan (Mar 7, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> yeah 10%with a midrange card.....



Does it really matter if it's priced at the top range?


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> yeah 10%with a midrange card.....



Thing is, it's really not. It's the fastest card (single GPU) Nvidia will have to offer for some time. Once GK110 is ready to go, I'm sure AMD will have something ready to go at that time or shortly thereafter. This is good really, as things seem to be balancing out between the two companies thus more competition.


----------



## Benetanegia (Mar 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I did complain about it........and they announced the change AND priced accordingly. NVIDIA didn't even do that.
> 
> I bet they charge 580 prices for 560 performance per the 6xx generation so to speak. Its underhanded. People who dont know chip numbers will think they are getting a top tier card unless NVIDIA announces it. They will be paying for a top tier card and getting a mid-range. Its shady as hell and you know it.



AMD is already doing that, but you call on Nvidia even when you have no f***ing idea what the price will be. You are complaining on an assumption, but refuse to understand that AMD is already doing the same. The GTX680 will be using a +300 mm^2 chip, just like HD7970 does and will probably/arguably beat it, and AMD charges $550 and Nvidia *IF* they price it that high will only be taking advantage of something that AMD did first. Like always one step behind in confusing/shafting customers.

I don't like it anymore than you do, but I'm just being realistic. If it beats Tahiti, why shouldn't they call it GTX680 and ask a price accordingly. I remind you that YOU are the defendant of capitalism, remember? I'm the socialist (not me, my country).


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 7, 2012)

naoan said:


> Does it really matter if it's priced at the top range?



oh it will be expensive there is no doubt about it,and when the price comes down it will only be because of the GTX690 release or GK110


----------



## TheGuruStud (Mar 7, 2012)

Salsoolo said:


> thats it. been without a video card/pc for 2.5 weeks and cant afford staying longer.
> i thought by march 15 ill see cards on market, but it looks like next month at least.
> *orders a 7950*



Good choice 

I have mine humming along at 1,200 core so far 



Fluffmeister said:


> No people will pay for the performance, it's not nV's fault their mid-range chip may end up competing with AMD high-end.



It's not mid-range b/c it's the fastest card they'll have till June or who knows when.

AMD can just bump clocks 2-300 mhz and b**** slap nvidia (not sure if they will since they like power savings, but I think they should). 
Plus, they can cut prices some if necessary with improving yields. Nvidia won't have that for many months lol


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 7, 2012)

imagine what that card would do with 1200 on the core and good drivers


----------



## Fluffmeister (Mar 7, 2012)

TheGuruStud said:


> It's not mid-range b/c it's the fastest card they'll have till June or who knows when.



And that is the point, if it competes then the name fits and it's what people would expect it to be called. Sure they could call it the GTX 660 or LOLTahitiHEHE if they wanted, not that it matters either way.



TheGuruStud said:


> AMD can just bump clocks 2-300 mhz and b**** slap nvidia.



Absolutely, if people are stupid enough to buy such overpriced cards good on em.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I did complain about it........and they announced the change AND priced accordingly. NVIDIA didn't even do that.
> 
> I bet they charge 580 prices for 560 performance per the 6xx generation so to speak. Its underhanded. People who dont know chip numbers will think they are getting a top tier card unless NVIDIA announces it. They will be paying for a top tier card and getting a mid-range. Its shady as hell and you know it.



+1 and that in part is why im starting to dislike nvidia as a company because a GTX560SE GTX560 and a GTX560TI exist on the same shelves too, the names just dont fit what they are selling it on sometimes, at all

and its allegedly better then an un clocked 7970 in compute only , we all know that balls to the wall the 7970 will clock higher and ultimately perform better then this speculation would OC imho, as they are already clearly capable of higher clocks Ala the boost feature, just not capable of maintaining them over time as i see it , it dosnt sound like OCérs delight


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> AMD is already doing that, but you call on Nvidia even when you have no f***ing idea what the price will be. You are complaining on an assumption, but refuse to understand that AMD is already doing the same. The GTX680 will be using a +300 mm^2 chip, just like HD7970 does and will probably/arguably beat it, and AMD charges $550 and Nvidia *IF* they price it that high will only be taking advantage of something that AMD did first. Like always one step behind in confusing/shafting customers.
> 
> I don't like it anymore than you do, but I'm just being realistic. If it beats Tahiti, why shouldn't they call it GTX680 and ask a price accordingly. I remind you that YOU are the defendant of capitalism, remember? I'm the socialist (not me, my country).



I never said they didn't have a right to name it whatever they want. Its just a shady practice.


----------



## xkche (Mar 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Basically they are launching a mid tier card under a top tier number with no announcement. Its BS if true.



I hope so!



faramir said:


> Nvidia has nothing to war with. When they deliver something solid rather than just press releases, the prices of AMD's newest cards should go down.



I hope so!

We need that nvidia GTX600 make a kickass GPU!, to see the price going down in in the two sides. :shadedshu


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I did complain about it........and they announced the change AND priced accordingly. NVIDIA didn't even do that.
> 
> I bet they charge 580 prices for 560 performance per the 6xx generation so to speak. Its underhanded. People who dont know chip numbers will think they are getting a top tier card unless NVIDIA announces it. They will be paying for a top tier card and getting a mid-range. Its shady as hell and you know it.



NV is operating in a market. So what happens when your competition is launching a high-end card that is slower than what you expected? In fact, it's slower than your mid-range, performance whatever card which you happen to have ready. Your high-end part is still in the works. Obviously you launch the card that's ready and "adapt". You call it GTX680, you take back the crown "fastest card in the universe blah blah" and on top of it, you have an unexpected chance to milk a premium price (when you thought first that a 300$ price would have been great) thanks to your very own competition.

If that's the case we're pretty screwed.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 7, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> NV is operating in a market. So what happens when your competition is launching a high-end card that is slower than what you expected? In fact, it's slower than your mid-range, performance whatever card which you happen to have ready. Your high-end part is still in the works. Obviously you launch the card that's ready and "adapt". You call it GTX680, you take back the crown "fastest card in the universe blah blah" and on top of it, you have an unexpected chance to milk a premium price (when you thought first that a 300$ price would have been great) thanks to your very own competition.
> 
> If that's the case we're pretty screwed.



There's nothing wrong with offering more, for less cost. nV has two ways they can spin this, but to me, it ain't looking too positive.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> NV is operating in a market. So what happens when your competition is launching a high-end card that is slower than what you expected? In fact, it's slower than your mid-range, performance whatever card which you happen to have ready. Your high-end part is still in the works. Obviously you launch the card that's ready and "adapt". You call it GTX680, you take back the crown "fastest card in the universe blah blah" and on top of it, you have an unexpected chance to milk a premium price (when you thought first that a 300$ price would have been great) thanks to your very own competition.
> 
> If that's the case we're pretty screwed.



I get that. With NVIDIA losing market share like crazy you would think they would take advantage of their situation and deal a major blow to AMD. But instead they took a more crappy route and renamed things and charged a premium. Sorry but I just lost respect for em. What they are doing is a short term thing. It hurt consumers now and them in the long run. They should take this chance for a MAJOR hit against AMD. Instead all I see is ego.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> But this is the 680 vs the 7900. Not 7800. Last two gens *this would have been a 660 not a 680*. AMD at least made it pretty clear they were changing the name.


Supposition. Implies that GeForce upper midrange = Radeon top tier. This happen often ?


TheMailMan78 said:


> *NVIDIA is just sand bagging and making things way more confusing then they should be.*


Confusing SKU naming conventions ! say it ain't so !
Just as well AMD doesn't start ripping off Intel's naming conventions for its APU's wholesale -including the "K" unlocked multi suffix...oh, wait...
I guess on company's "sand bagging" is another company's astute business acumen
(EDIT: A quick browse of TPU's back articles on AMD's GPU/APU naming conventions doesn't seem to yield any concerns from you. Is this practice something that has recently earned your ire?)



TheMailMan78 said:


> Basically they are *launching a mid tier card under a top tier number *with no announcement. Its BS if true.


Getting your panties in a wad? Over what?...an "if" ?
Who says "GK104" is a midrange GPU ? all the scuttlebutt is tending towards the same ballpark die space, compute perf, overall perf as Tahiti. You see Tahiti marketed as "mid tier" ?

Basing GK104 as midrange based on "GK110" (which may be mythological for as much as anyone actually knows about it) being enthusiast/top-tier ? Making an assumption from an assumption ?
Whose to say that "GK110" isn't GTX 780...assuming it's anything at all (remember the 96TMU/384SP GT212). You know for a fact that "GK110" is of the same family/release as "GK104"? 


btarunr said:


> Lastly, GK110, the crown-jewel of the Kepler GPU family, will feature as many as 2,304 CUDA cores. *There's absolutely no word on its whereabouts*. The fact that NVIDIA is working on a dual-GK104 graphics card indicates that we won't see this chip very soon.


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2012)

Tahiti is a mid-tier "sea-islands".


----------



## Benetanegia (Mar 7, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> NV is operating in a market. So what happens when your competition is launching a high-end card that is slower than what you expected? In fact, it's slower than your mid-range, performance whatever card which you happen to have ready. Your high-end part is still in the works. Obviously you launch the card that's ready and "adapt". You call it GTX680, you take back the crown "fastest card in the universe blah blah" and on top of it, you have an unexpected chance to milk a premium price (when you thought first that a 300$ price would have been great) thanks to your very own competition.
> 
> If that's the case we're pretty screwed.



That's right.



TheMailMan78 said:


> I never said they didn't have a right to name it whatever they want. Its just a shady practice.



No it's not shaddy. They don't have anything better for now, either because they can't make it (TSMC 28nm issues or because of their own fault), or because when they saw the competition they decided to play safe and ensure a better situation than another GF100. 

No matter what, they don't have anything faster for now. So if what they do have is faster than the competition they name it accordingly and I guess that they price it accordingly, although we dont know the price yet, so making assumptions is stupid. Like Crap Daddy said, we are probably screwed, but that's something I've been saying the minute I saw HD7970's performance, but of course I was flamed for that.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, we still don't know the whole part of the story especially the price of the GTX680. 
So there is still a chance because NV has to fill some parts all the way down to the GTX560Ti/HD7850 which are 200-250$ cards and they have only one chip ready. The GK106 is nowhere to be seen (in fact it's more mysterious than the GK110).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> Tahiti is a mid-tier "sea-islands".



Tenerife could be the 8900 series too. Right now Tahiti is top tier.....unless AMD goes something like 7995 or some crap.



Benetanegia said:


> That's right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never flamed you for the price. 7970 is way over priced.


----------



## xkche (Mar 7, 2012)

I see the performance of HD7870 so close to the HD7950... maybe the HD7900 is limited by drivers until nvidia release the GTX600???

Maybe i'm paranoic.... @.@


----------



## Casecutter (Mar 7, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Obviously you launch the card that's ready and "adapt".


Eactly, and if this works out and blindsided AMD... kuodos. 

But, here’s me thinking… What happened or is happening with a GK110?  Why so late?  If GK104 came out this great, why not redeploy with a GK110 “death blow” at any price?  Or, is it not working out right, how can a bigger die not be working, they can't correct it? ... 

They're providing AMD time to engineer and release a re-spin?  Something doesn't make sense with this; I mean is it that revolutionary size, performance, efficiency, and price… they just aren't compelled to stand the market on its ear?


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Tenerife could be the 8900 series too. Right now Tahiti is top tier.....unless AMD goes something like 7995 or some crap.



It's all semantics and naming. All the 8900 series will be basically is a beefed up Tahiti. Same architecture.


----------



## Benetanegia (Mar 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Tenerife could be the 8900 series too.* Right now Tahiti is top tier*.....unless AMD goes something like 7995 or some crap.



And GK104 is top tier now.



> I never flamed you for the price. 7970 is way over priced.



I never said you did, but oh, I was flamed by many, because 15% over GTX580 was miraculous and Nvidia would never come up with something much faster and if they did it would cost $1000 and draw 500w and whatnot.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 7, 2012)

Casecutter said:


> But, here’s me thinking… What happened or is happening with a GK110?  Why so late?  If GK104 came out this great, why not redeploy with a GK110 “death blow” at any price?  Or, is it not working out right, how can a bigger die not be working, they can't correct it? ...


Could be any number of reasons:
1. The larger GPU is obviously going to need a wider memory bus. Nvidia are lagging in memory controller implementation at the present time -hardly surprising since the GDDR5 controller was basically pioneered by AMD. Witness the relatively slow memory clocks for Fermi.
A 384 (or larger) bus width is likely a necessity for workstation, and particularly HPC, and for whatever else GK110 is, it will primarily earn back its ROI in the pro market.
2. Likewise cache 
3. Double precision optimization ?
4. Maybe the sheer size of the die is problematic for yield, heat dissipation etc. Not an unknown factor with large GPU's in general and Nvidia's large monolithic dies in particular.


----------



## erixx (Mar 7, 2012)

Opening another beer before going to bed. Wake me up when we can order this.


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 7, 2012)

Missleading naming is missleading


----------



## v12dock (Mar 7, 2012)

Nvidia is no longer this magical super powerful and mysterious company that worshipers had once believed, performance levels are well within I expected. It's going to tricky picking a GPU for a build I have coming up in late April.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> And GK104 is top tier now.


 Then what will they call the next one? 780 in the same year? Sorry I'm not buying it.



Benetanegia said:


> I never said you did, but oh, I was flamed by many, because 15% over GTX580 was miraculous and Nvidia would never come up with something much faster and if they did it would cost $1000 and draw 500w and whatnot.


 Well.....as its been said we havent seen the price or power draw yet. Could be 1000 bucks with a 500w power draw for 10% faster then the 7970 lol. I doubt it.....but NVIDIOTS would pay for it. I wouldnt put it past NVIDIA to charge it knowing this.


----------



## OneCool (Mar 7, 2012)

Sounds like their stressing a mid-range chip to be top dog.


Something is telling me their adding voltage to get the clocks up to compete.

"Speed Boost" come on!! They already have 3 clock profiles now.Why some other kind voltage control unless your worried the damn thing is going to overheat in 3D situation.I can just hear the fan going up and down,up and down 

I hope im wrong but ...... we shall see :shadedshu


----------



## bear jesus (Mar 7, 2012)

I have to wonder what effect the "clock speed-boost feature" could have on overclocking and if it could be turned off.

Hopefully GK104 clocks well as if it is only a relatively small percentage ahead of a stock 7970 then surly the 7970s with high clocks (1.1ghz+) would be so close or in theory even beat it.
Whatever happens it looks like things could get interesting but in a kind of unexpected way.

As far as the name goes obviously after seeing all the dual mid range GPU cards Nvidia chose to make the 680 just 660 SLI on a chip but the yields failed them so now the 660 is the 680 and GK100 is the 780 when AMD brings out the 89xx cards


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Then what will they call the next one? 780 in the same year? Sorry I'm not buying it.



So when's launch day for the GTX 780? I'd like to get my pre-order in

BTW:
HD 2900 series ....May 2007
HD 3870 series.....Nov 2007

So, not exactly unheard of, even if you use the "same year" terminology rather than a calender year. If we're talking the same architecture, you might want to check on the GF100/GF104 launch timeable.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Well.....as its been said we havent seen the price or power draw yet. Could be 1000 bucks with a 500w power draw for 10% faster then the 7970 lol. I doubt it.....but NVIDIOTS would pay for it. I wouldnt put it past NVIDIA to charge it knowing this.


Something to be said for building a brand. Maybe if ATi/AMD had shown more than a passing interest in dev support (GiTG) and pro graphics we wouldn't be looking at this situation.

Still, no pleasing some people....as your avatar proclaims.


----------



## farquaid (Mar 7, 2012)

bear jesus said:


> I have to wonder what effect the "clock speed-boost feature" could have on overclocking and if it could be turned off.



Question i ask is how well it will work. It would be a really good thing if can remove dips in the fps. Those happen very sudden so I think it would be hard to instantaneously boost clock speed and if it doesnt boost speed instantaneously it would have to predict the future.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2012)

HumanSmoke said:


> So when's launch day for the GTX 780? I'd like to get my pre-order in
> 
> BTW:
> HD 2900 series ....May 2007
> ...



And if you owned a 2900 series you would also know what a bitter taste that left in your mouth. Why do you think its not common place anymore? Hmmmmm.

Also I love all the "But, but AMD does it too" crap. Some of it isn't even remotely the same. Yet people use it as an excuse for what NVIDIA is doing. Guess what? This thread is about NVIDIA not AMD.

There I bit. Ya happy? Do you really wanna troll me?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> There I bit. Ya happy? Do you really wanna troll me?



I heard there's a GTX780 special edition handmade and signed by Jen Hsun Huang waiting for you in the lobby at NV headquarters in Santa Clara. I heard it beats the heck out of Tenerife.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> I heard there's a GTX780 special edition handmade and signed by Jen Hsun Huang waiting for you in the lobby at NV headquarters in Santa Clara. I heard it beats the heck out of Tenerife.



Buying plane ticket nowz!


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 7, 2012)

I still don't really know why folk say the 7970 is over priced.  It's a consumer article made by a private company for profitable means.  The stark reality is it is better than the 580 by a reasonable margin and can grossly overclock without any hassle to make it vastly superior (to me that means 40-50% faster).

The 3GB AMD card is on par (or cheaper) than the 3GB GTX 580 versions.  Likewise the 6970 was priced reasonably high at launch (although the premium to move to the 580 was not proportional to it's superiority).  The 7970 requires to be priced higher than the previous best performing single gpu card - that is just reality.

As for the 680, if it has a lower production cost (than the 580 had) then it is not unreasonable to assume it will sell at a competitive price.  Many reports mention it is an efficient chip, unlike Fermi.  If that is the case, it does not need an exhorbitant price tag.  NV marketing knows how to sell (for better or worse, ethically) - It is not unreasonable to suggest they release a superior card and use AMD's high pricing to make consumers double take AMD's prices.  "Hey look at those AMD douchebags ripping you off" scenario.

As for people harking on about AMD will just release higher clocked cards to 'hump' the 680, that's an invalid point.  IF GK104 is efficient and conservatively clocked, then it may also be an overclocking dream - we dont know yet.  My 580 can run at 950 (23% overclock).  A 7970 at stock is 925, a lot of reviewers topped out at 1125 (TPU review hit 1075).  That's a 21% overclock.  Okay, so my 580 is a Lightning but the point is the same, overclocking can be done on both sides.

The 680 will also be the contemporary top tier NV card.  It doesn't matter if it is not the uber perfoming card of myth.  It is NV's top and possibly the worlds top performing single gpu card.  If all the reasonable rumours are true, GK110(112, whatever), the daddy Kepler card IS the be all and end all and NV are in no rush with it.  They've seen Tahiti and thought, "oh, is that it!" and focussed on the GK104 launch because they know they can beat it.  It's a stern possibility that whatever AMD come up with, Big GK will win.  Reasoning?
GCN is AMD's new design.  They'll evolve their compute design for better or worse to compete with GK.  NV have CUDA well under control.  They can shrink it onto the current fab process and make it a monster.

I really think this round of gfx cards are little 'offerings'.  AMD saying, "oh looky at our new compute stuff" and NV saying, "oh looky at our new efficient card".  I think Q4 2012 will be when the real shit hits the fan and both camps make tweaks and redesigns that establish their proper power play.

Oh, Charlie at S/A says TSMC has halted ALL 28nm processes for now due to an issue.
http://semiaccurate.com/2012/03/07/tsmc-suddenly-halts-28nm-production/

Anyway, all of this is just logical personal opinion. I'm just as eager as all to see the real benchmarks from reviews.


----------



## bear jesus (Mar 7, 2012)

farquaid said:


> Question i ask is how well it will work. It would be a really good thing if can remove dips in the fps. Those happen very sudden so I think it would be hard to instantaneously boost clock speed and if it doesnt boost speed instantaneously it would have to predict the future.



That is a very good point, if it could respond fast enough and with enough of a boost it could in theory possibly improve the game play experience across the board by at least dampening the fps dips.

I would expect it to act kind of like AMDs powertune but in reverse.


----------



## Casecutter (Mar 7, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> I was flamed by many, because 15% over GTX580 was miraculous and Nvidia would never come up with something much faster and if they did it would cost $1000 and draw 500w and whatnot.


The reference HD7950 3Gb is showing 16% better @2650x with an $550 MSRP.  While a GTX580 1.5Gb originally MSRP at $500!  So AMD gave another 1.GB memory 16% performance, better efficiency and at that time didn't see Nvidia challenging with a GK104, so that price was not totally out of line.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 7, 2012)

bear jesus said:


> That is a very good point, if it could respond fast enough and with enough of a boost it could in theory possibly improve the game play experience across the board by at least dampening the fps dips.
> 
> I would expect it to act kind of like AMDs powertune but in reverse.



I wondered that same thing, there is definitely no obvious way of doing it... like turboboost makes sense because it can detect when an application is bound by clockspeed bc it is a single thread, and then boosts that core with that thread....

Unless it dynamically overclocks the bottlenecking parts of the GPU, I don't see how could benefit.  I mean, it is clear that it will save power by doing this but power saving always = more latency and reduced perf.  Maybe it detects a safe overclock and applies it during games?  The only other option is if the card boosts to an unstable long-term clock... but something that is stable for short bursts.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Batou1986 said:


> Am I the only one who sees this as a featureless feature its the same thing as QnQ and Intel Speed Step only the clock go's up and down.
> 
> IMO its basically saying here's a 750 hp engine that's listed as 650 hp but has this awesome feature where you press the red button and it has 750 hp



I don't see it as such.  I think what they are talking about is more of a short speed boost that if ran at constantly would overheat the card.  When really high loads are detected, the card overclocks itself for a short period of time, which will overload the cooler if done for a long time. 

The cards already do power saving when not under load, but this detects extremely heavy load and cranks up the speeds to overcome. For example:

Image you are playing a FPS and someone throws a grenade and there is an explosion.  This is an instance of high load, where a normal card would experience a framerate drop(or lag spike).  But the GK104 detects this high load and momentarily boosts the clock speed to help  mitigate the lag experience.

Using your example, it would be a 750HP engine that has to use a 650HP engine's cooling system due to space constraints, but you can push a button and for a few seconds get 750HP.



farquaid said:


> Question i ask is how well it will work. It would be a really good thing if can remove dips in the fps. Those happen very sudden so I think it would be hard to instantaneously boost clock speed and if it doesnt boost speed instantaneously it would have to predict the future.



They already have the "Render 3 Frames in Advance" option, so....

But I think it could be a matter of only taking a frame or two to boost the speed.

Frame 1: This frame is really hard to render.
Frame 2: Speed boost kicks in.

We know the cards are already measuring load, so it probably isn't hard to detect hard to render frames and give a momentary speed boost.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 7, 2012)

^^ cant wait to see the reviews and what this does to aftermarket overclocking

There is probably a time limit too... what if you're playing a game that gives the card an all-round general hard time...


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 7, 2012)

phanbuey said:


> ^^ cant wait to see the reviews and what this does to aftermarket overclocking



Actually, now that I think about it, it only really has to detect framerate.  The drivers are already monitoring framerate in real time, that is how OSD programs like FRAPS work.  So, when it detects a drop in framerate, speed boost kicks in for 30 seconds(or whatever) to help through it, then some kind of cool off period between boosts or something to keep the card form overheatings as well as a maximum temp for the cards to run at where beyond that temp there will be no speed boosts until the card cools off.


----------



## m1dg3t (Mar 7, 2012)

I think this speed boost thingy is going to cause them problem's  



the54thvoid said:


> I really think this round of gfx cards are little 'offerings'.  AMD saying, "oh looky at our new compute stuff" and NV saying, "oh looky at our new efficient card".  I think Q4 2012 will be when the real shit hits the fan and both camps make tweaks and redesigns that establish their proper power play.



It's always this way; new arch = new sale's = $$ for R/D = better chip/s = more sale's! Rinse & repeat


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 7, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> I think this speed boost thingy is going to cause them problem's
> 
> 
> 
> It's always this way; new arch = new sale's = $$ for R/D = better chip/s = more sale's! Rinse & repeat



Yeah.... makes me keep spending money on shit i dont really need....


----------



## mrb00m (Mar 7, 2012)

gorg_graggel said:


> according to http://ht4u.net/news/25227_geruechte_um_amd_tenerife-gpu_stellen_eine_falschmeldung_dar/ (use google to translate) tenerife is a fake...



wrong im no expert on gpu's but i've been to tenerife and leaked shot looks genuine to me


----------



## Inceptor (Mar 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> It's all semantics and naming. All the 8900 series will be basically is a beefed up Tahiti. Same architecture.



Exactly.  No need for people to sugar coat the 8xxx series.



erocker said:


> Thing is, it's really not. It's the fastest card (single GPU) Nvidia will have to offer for some time. Once GK110 is ready to go, I'm sure AMD will have something ready to go at that time or shortly thereafter. This is good really, as things seem to be balancing out between the two companies thus more competition.



Whatever AMD has up their sleeve, it depends on what NV does and how NV names their GK110 sku.
So, who knows, it could be GTX 780 vs HD 8970.  Or it could be nothing at all.  It looks like they're both going to market hard and smart to try and outdo each other.



Benetanegia said:


> That's right.
> No it's not shaddy. They don't have anything better for now, either because they can't make it (TSMC 28nm issues or because of their own fault), or because when they saw the competition they decided to play safe and ensure a better situation than another GF100.
> 
> No matter what, they don't have anything faster for now. So if what they do have is faster than the competition they name it accordingly and I guess that they price it accordingly, although we dont know the price yet, so making assumptions is stupid. Like Crap Daddy said, we are probably screwed, but that's something I've been saying the minute I saw HD7970's performance, but of course I was flamed for that.



Problems at TSMC could very well dictate how much performance we'll see from the newly born 6xx and 7xxx series.
I don't think either company will 'play their Ace' unless they have to, or see significant benefit.


----------



## Chappy (Mar 8, 2012)

Well what I want is the 'GK110, the crown-jewel of the Kepler GPU family'


----------



## symmetrical (Mar 8, 2012)

I was hoping it would come out the doors smashing the 7970 to pieces just so the 7000 series cards get better pricing. Looks like it's not going to happen. Then again, we'll see how it really pans out.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Mar 8, 2012)

We still need to wait for the reviews to come before judging its performance.


----------



## badtaylorx (Mar 8, 2012)

wow....they're only claiming 10% on battlefield3, a heavily nv favoring game.....does not look good for team green!!!


----------



## syeef (Mar 8, 2012)

My 8800GT of 4 years died 2 days ago... I need one of these, hurry!


----------



## xenocide (Mar 8, 2012)

badtaylorx said:


> wow....they're only claiming 10% on battlefield3, a heavily nv favoring game.....does not look good for team green!!!



How so, if you compare the 2560x performance of BF3


Spoiler











With the relative performance at 2560x



Spoiler











They are pretty damn close.

If Nvidia is really transforming their midrange card into their flagship product, it is a grand example of the failures of a free market and the problem of duopolies.  Nvidia can take what should be a $300 product and make it a $550 product and it's justified because they are pricing it according to competition.  Nvidia isn't the problem btw, since AMD did the same thing (the 7770 at launch was priced stupid high) and they go back and forth over the years.  It's a problem with the system...

I am just waiting for legitimate non-bias benchmarks.  I plan on jumping from my HD5850 to an Nvidia offering to switch it up.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 8, 2012)

Auto overclock that can or cannot be removed so you can overclock it all the time? I foresee fail in the overclock future of this card.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 8, 2012)

Sounds like this is going to be Nvidia's Bulldozer.


----------



## MySchizoBuddy (Mar 8, 2012)

whats more important is to find out it's double precision performance. So far the Geforce cards are crippled against Tesla cards. If DP is important to you you had to buy a very expensive Tesla cards. Hopefully Nvidia will increase the geforce DP performance.


----------



## jamsbong (Mar 8, 2012)

only 10% on BF3 and 3+ months late? YAWN.....


----------



## Protagonist (Mar 8, 2012)

Maybe there is no GK110/100, maybe its just GK104 replacing GK110/100, if so it will mean there is nothing higher than GK104!!!!!!!, i so hope so coz the 6xx naming is BS, its a way of charging more money for something that's not top notch. If they know they will release a GK110/GK100 then they should sell GTX680 for $300 at most $350, but since it should be replacing 560Ti/560/460 (GF114/GF104) it should be $300 or $250


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't know why people here are justifying nvidia. Instead of releasing a killer card that blows away 7xxx series, they decided play it safe, fool people and make $$.

3  months late to deliver a card that performs like 7970 is definitely a fail unless they release it at $300.


----------



## swirl09 (Mar 8, 2012)

I must say Im not loving the sound of this, although a little excited at the same time.

With so many roadmaps and leaks that go around anything and everything tech-wise these days there tends to be little surprise left. You know a good year in advance before anything happens and it gets a little boring checking in regularly on your fav sites to see the paint drying.

Even if just for a moment you get a little bit of a curve ball thrown at you - good or bad - its a nice surprise (in part, at least.)

Ive been looking forward to a new IB build for about 9 months now and expected my new GPU to be nV, as of summer 2011 AMD was gunning for an Xmas release of the 7000 and nV had confirmed you wouldnt be seeing anything from them this (2011) year. I assumed then nV would once again be a bit late to the party, but bring with it a nice 10-20% step up from AMDs offering to make up for its late arrival. And since Im waiting on IB anyway, this didnt bother me.

News trickling out recently has actually got me scratching my head, it seems nV is falling well behind schedule and rather than releasing thermi2 to the world, its going to put out a cut down version of its actual flag ship in order to stay in the game. Obviously it'll be real benchmarks that make the sale for me on the day, but as of now, this introduction to kepler is looking like somewhat of a tit-for-tat vs AMD and the option of a slightly more matured 7900 with a custom PCB is looking like an actual option. Didnt see that coming!


----------



## Xaser04 (Mar 8, 2012)

10% Faster than a HD7970 in BF3?

What settings?
What resolution?
What drivers is the HD7970 running for the comparison? Is BF3 patched?

With the latest drivers and the 12th Feb patch I have seen around 20% boost on my HD7970 (at 3560x1920 / 6048x1080) compared to the launch drivers. 

So I can conclude with the same blasé attitude that the HD7970 is 20% faster than the HD7970....

The auto OC ability sounds interesting although I would be somewhat concerned about how this affects the actual OC ability of the card. Also if the 10% faster figure includes the fact it is auto overclocking it doesn't bode particularly well for further OC ability (obviously it depends on how much it is auto OCing - if it is like 700-750Mhz then it should OC a fair bit further but if it is 700-900Mhz then that may be as far as it can go without extreme cooling).


----------



## xenocide (Mar 8, 2012)

Scumbag TPU:
Hears Rumors

Takes it as fact.


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 8, 2012)

Me thinks ATI is holding back on their drivers to show its true power of the 7xxx series once nVidia releases their new GPUs


----------



## xenocide (Mar 8, 2012)

alexsubri said:


> Me thinks ATI is holding back on their drivers to show its true power of the 7xxx series once nVidia releases their new GPUs



I doubt it.  The 7xxx series might see some gains here and there from driver revisions and fixing the game-specific bugs that inhibit performance, but I doubt they would intentionally gimp their own cards, and I'm not sure they legally could...


----------



## Inceptor (Mar 8, 2012)

xenocide said:


> I doubt it.  The 7xxx series might see some gains here and there from driver revisions and fixing the game-specific bugs that inhibit performance, but I doubt they would intentionally gimp their own cards, and I'm not sure they legally could...



You're not sure they legally could?  
Why not?
Why would it be illegal to release a card with unoptimized drivers?

That IS what is done, always, with every new series of graphics cards; the driver updates are optimizations.
There's no illegality in that;  AMD or NV, whoever releases first can do what they want with their drivers, as long as the cards function correctly.  As long as they provide functioning products, they can do as they like, strategize their driver updates however they like, if they choose to do so.

There's nothing illegal about it.
Is it_* ethically *_questionable?  Probably, but it's not illegal, which means it's allowable.

:shadedshu


----------



## xNinjaSkillz (Mar 8, 2012)

Well Nvidia just had that Samaritan demo that they ran last year on a gtx 580 tri-sli setup and they only used 1 kepler card. Now seeing as the 7970 is on average 20%(give or take) better than a 580, and the gk104 is supposedly 10-17% faster than that....I highly doubt that this would be their high end card if it's only 30-37% faster than the 580 from what the rumors have been and the fact that it replaces a tri-sli 580 set up....granted they used FXAA in the demo instead of MSAA, however that's still damn impressive. It's clearly the mid-range card. I am worried that with this new naming scheming to confuse people from both camps, the "price war" won't be between amd and NV...rather amd+NV vs. consumer...


----------



## xNinjaSkillz (Mar 8, 2012)

All i know is playing BF3 on an HD 6750 is AWFUL and i need a replacement. I've been waiting too long for a replacement so HURRY THE "F" UP NVIDIA!

EDIT: Oh and btw...just saw this... http://www.techpowerup.com/162021/GK104-Graphics-Card-Pictured-.html

...could be the 670 ti they're releasing and not the 680 yet 

well whatever the name my point stands


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 8, 2012)

xNinjaSkillz said:


> All i know is playing BF3 on an HD 6750 is AWFUL and i need a replacement. I've been waiting too long for a replacement so HURRY THE "F" UP NVIDIA!
> 
> EDIT: Oh and btw...just saw this... http://www.techpowerup.com/162021/GK104-Graphics-Card-Pictured-.html
> 
> ...



Of course BF3 would play horrible on a 6750 lol...the 67xx are like low-mid range GPUs. If you wanted decent play, I'd at least go with a 6870.


----------



## N3M3515 (Mar 8, 2012)

and here i was thinking i could get a HD7870 for $250 in june...............silly me


----------



## xNinjaSkillz (Mar 8, 2012)

alexsubri said:


> Of course BF3 would play horrible on a 6750 lol...the 67xx are like low-mid range GPUs. If you wanted decent play, I'd at least go with a 6870.



Well had i known anything about gfx cards (and cpu's for that matter) when i was building my pc i definitely would've gone intel + nvidia....instead i have a phenom ii 965 and a nearly worthless hd 6750 (booooo red!!!!) and to be fair the phenom ii isn't horrible... it's just not an intel, and the gfx card is good for a budget gamer...but not if you want to get fat from eye candy!!!


----------



## N3M3515 (Mar 8, 2012)

Fluffmeister said:


> No people will pay for the performance, it's not nV's fault their mid-range chip may end up competing with AMD high-end.



Excuse me sir, where's nvidia's high-end? LOL


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 8, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> I really think this round of gfx cards are little 'offerings'. AMD saying, "oh looky at our new compute stuff" and NV saying, "oh looky at our new efficient card". I think Q4 2012 will be when the real shit hits the fan and both camps make tweaks and redesigns that establish their proper power play.



just thought id extract the most sensical statement in this whole thread +1imho

and in NV's case work right

1 nvidia yield issues rumour
2 tsmc shuts 28nm since feb (when kepler was running batches)
3 nvidia anounce clock BOOST feature (up from friggin 750 to who knows but probably varies dep on card /asic(many,many profiles stated),worst case)
4 GK110 is now nowhere in sight and rumours suggest this(GK104) is better in compute only by a margin on the 7970 ,one game Bf3 is quicker big deal, ill bet unigene 3 runs well on em too

im not expecting many of anything NV, and new, in any shops anytime soon imho thats v bad since they touted themselves to be stocking up ready for a non paper launch , eagerly awaiting that review wizz


----------



## xNinjaSkillz (Mar 8, 2012)

All i have to say is:

Radeon HD 6970...$350
Nvidia GTX 580...$480
Radeon HD 7970...$560
Nvidia GTX 6xx...???????

Waiting for Nvidia..........Worthless


----------



## btarunr (Mar 8, 2012)

xNinjaSkillz said:


> All i have to say is:
> 
> Radeon HD 6970...$350
> Nvidia GTX 580...$480
> ...



For all those cards, there's Master Card.


----------

